# Jars and bottles!



## codaterp (Dec 30, 2016)

I was given about 64 bottles and jars and i'm in heaven! But some jars I have no idea what they were used for? What the history was. here are a few that I posted for anyone to comment on. If you have any info that would be great Or if you know of someone in Northern California that is knowledgeable in these I would love to bring them and sit and have a chat! Thanks so much!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 30, 2016)

This quartet seems to be composed of generic utility bottles from the mid-twentieth century.  These don't prompt much collector interest, even if they could be reliably identified to original content.

Among the newly-acquired 64 bottles, look for cork stoppered bottles, look for interesting embossing, look for unusual color and shape.  Vintage, mid-century milk bottles and soda bottles appeal to some collectors.  When you have sorted out some of those, post images here for an enthusiastic response.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 31, 2016)

Welcome to the forums. I hope you'll stick around and share more pictures. Follow Harry's suggestions and return. The last one is a Solon Palmer perfume, late 1800s to early 1900s. 
Jim


----------



## codaterp (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you so much! I definitely will!


----------

